# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ماسكات البشرة- كيف تعمل - الطريقة الأمثل للاستخدام

## أنفـــــال

كثيرا ما نستخدم الاقنعه لكن هل تعرفون كيف هى طريقه عمل القناع؟ 


عندما تضعين القناع على وجهك ترسل مسام البشره اشارات الى المخ بان مساماتها 

اصبحت مغلقه ولا يمكنها الحصول على الاكسجين وبالتالى يصعد الدم الى طبقات بشره 

الوجه العليا حاملا معه الغذاء والاكسجين حتى تتغذى البشره وعند صعوده يمتص مكونات 

القناع من عناصر تجميليه وفيتمينات ومعادن وينقلها الى البشره لتستفيد منها وتلاحظين 

الفرق عند شطفك للقناع بعد المده المحدده والتى تكون غالبا من 10 الى 30 دقيقه وهى مده كافيه........



ملاحظه:

القناع يوضع على الوجه مع تجنب منطقه ما حول العين والفم 

ولا تنسى تضعينه على الرقبه من الامام والخلف لتجنب فارق اللون. 



الطريقه الصحيحه لوضع القناع :


1-قبل وضع القناع نضفى بشرتك ثم قشريها بمقشر.


2-بللى منشفه بماء ساخن وضعيها على وجهك لبضعه دقائق فهذاسيفتح مسامالبشره ويجعلها اكثر تقبل للقناع.


3- لاتكثرى من استخدام الاقنعه فخير الامور الوسط يمكنك عمل مسكين كل اسبوع ولا تكثرى.



المصدر : خبيرة تجميل .
منقول من الأخت .. منة .. من إحدى المجلات النسائية الإلكترونية .

ملحوظة .. 
أنا فعلاً جربت موضوع منشفة الماء الساخن بعد التقشير و قبل وضع الماسك .. 
و فعلاً بيكون في فرق حقيقي في ملمس البشرة و مظهرها .

ربنا يحميكم يا بنات  المسلمين و نساء المسلمين .. و متعكن الله بالصحة و العافية يا حبيباتي ..  ::h:: 
و طبعاً لازم أشكر دعاء و ليلة عشق كتير على مجهودتهما المميزة

----------


## رانيا عمر

الاخت العزيزة انفال 
تحياتي الطيبة لكي اختي علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
و طبعا لا ننسي ابدا مجهودات دعاء ثابت و ليلة عشق 
بارك الله فيك و في الجميع ...

----------


## أنفـــــال

الغالية رانيا .. 
شكراً على مرورك الطيب يا حبيبتي ..  ::h:: 
بارك الله بكِ.  ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الجميلة انفال ربنا يخليكى يارب على الموضوع الجميل وتسلمى لذوقك الجميل وكلامك الاجمل وشرف لية والله انك تشكرينى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## milly

شكرا يا انفال على النصائح الجميلة ..انا اكيد سأتقيد بها من يوم ورايح

تسلم ايدك :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*العزيزة أنفال 

جميل جدا أضافتك لمعرفة كيفية عمل الماسك للبشرة 
لان من المهم جدا معرفة خطوات التنفيذ 
برافو عليكي لتوضيح هذة المعلومة المهمة جدا للوصول للنتيجة المطلوبة 
وطبعا مش عارفة اشكرك انا ازاي علي ذوقك الجميل وكلامك الأجمل ...
لكي مني كل تحية وتقدير....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أنفـــــال

دعاء يا حبيبتي .. 
بارك الله بك.. و جزاك خيراً كثيراً .. 
و أنت أهل للثناء ..  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

ميلي الغالية .. 
إن شاء الله ستبهرين بالنتائج .. و هتلاحظي فعلا فرق.
و استمري مرتين اسبوعيا على نوع واحد .. 
و ربنا معاكي .  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

ليلة عشق الحبيبة ..
يا عزيزتي .. ما أوردته لا يمثل شيئاً قياساً لما تبذلين و دعاء من جهد لمساعدة الأخوات هنا..
و جزيت كل خير.

----------


## Meiro

*شكرا لك يا أنفال على النصائح الغاليه وربنا ما يحرمنا من نصائحكم*

----------


## أنفـــــال

ميرو ..  :: 
إيه الغيبة الطويلة دي ؟؟ 
نورتينا .. 
 ::

----------

